# Dog with an underbite



## myusi (Sep 27, 2008)

Our little dog has an underbite, and once in awhile, really bad breath. 

First question is, are there any health problems that we need to look out for with an underbite, and secondly, any ideas what to do about bad breath? We've changed food, tried breathe chews, they work to a degree, but short of brushing his teeth every day, I'm out of suggestions.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

What kind of food are you feading?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Forget the breath chews. They don't solve anything in the long-term. If you ate breathmints every day and never brushed your teeth for the rest of your life, you would probaby have decent-smelling breath but you'd still have terrible oral hygiene.

Feeding raw bones a couple of times a week helps to clean up tartar, but you really need to brush your dog's teeth. Is there a reason you can't do this?

As for the underbite, I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes debilitating (preventing him from eating properly, causing him visible discomfort). It's a fairly common problem.


----------



## myusi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. I actually bought some tooth wipes instead of a brush, from 1800petmeds.com and my brother gave me a code "RADIO" that saved me 10% on the order. Just thought I'd pass that along.

As for the food, we make our own out of chicken, rice and chicken parts. And I've tried brushing, but it's like trying to tie down a baby rhino, he doesn't dig that at all. We're going to change to store bought food, try the wipes and see if that helps.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

There are several breeds with under bites. Unless it is causing problems I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't mean to hijack this thread at all, but did a search for "underbite" & came to this thread.
My min pin/BT mix has quite a prominant underbite going on! He's 8 mos old & when I first got him at around 10 wks old it wasn't at all noticible. It's just within the past month or so that it's even been noticible & seems to be getting even more so prominant. 
I am wondering if maybe I should have him looked at by a vet, tho it hasn't seemed to be causing him any problems at all. And it's cute as can be! But I certainly wouldn't want something like that to become a problem for him.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread at all, but did a search for "underbite" & came to this thread.
> My min pin/BT mix has quite a prominant underbite going on! He's 8 mos old & when I first got him at around 10 wks old it wasn't at all noticible. It's just within the past month or so that it's even been noticible & seems to be getting even more so prominant.
> I am wondering if maybe I should have him looked at by a vet, tho it hasn't seemed to be causing him any problems at all. And it's cute as can be! But I certainly wouldn't want something like that to become a problem for him.


BT should have underbites......so unless its causing a problem or hindering his ability to eat I wouldn't worry about it.....


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

pugmom said:


> BT should have underbites......so unless its causing a problem or hindering his ability to eat I wouldn't worry about it.....


Thank you for making me feel a little better about it! I guess I really shouldn't worry. And I didn't worry at all at first, but then again I've never had a dog with an underbite, so I'm just not at all experienced with it & figured I should look into it a little bit.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Thank you for making me feel a little better about it! I guess I really shouldn't worry. And I didn't worry at all at first, but then again I've never had a dog with an underbite, so I'm just not at all experienced with it & figured I should look into it a little bit.


no problem ...both my pug and my boston have mild underbites.....just keep an eye on it .....


----------

